# Mantras to get you through...



## sadsoul101 (Oct 18, 2011)

What are the mantras you are telling yourself to get you through this crazy time? Mine are as follows:

This too shall pass
It's gunna be crazy for awhile, but I'll be OK
He will regret his decision once I move out and realize his love for me
In a year, I will feel much better
Anyone who hates running has never been through a divorce
I'm going to be a teacher (starting Grad. school for teaching...something positive in my life)
These next few years may be hard while I'm in school, but in the end... I will get to teach kids and not be stuck in some lame job as I am now.
I'll get a good job in my new city and all will be fine
It's gunna be an OK summer despite all this bull****
I am a good person with good friends
There are excellent counselors and doctors to help me through
Anti-depressants are an option if needed to help me through
thank god for TAM


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

The only way out is through.


----------



## DjF (Nov 24, 2010)

My son asked me this last summer...it's kept me going for awhile...

"So why wait? No matter what happens, where you are, why wait to be okay?"


----------



## Mistys dad (Dec 2, 2011)

Just make it through this day. (sometimes it's hour or even next few minutes)

I'm in this for the long haul, what happens in minutes is of no consequence.


----------



## worrieddad (Nov 3, 2011)

Mine are
'Don't want to be married to someone who doesn't want to be married to me' and 'She did this, not me '.


----------

